# Pageant of Steam in Canandaigua, NY in Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

August 12-15 will be the 44th Annual Pageant of Steam. This year's featured tractor is Allis Chalmers. This show cover 100 acres and still growing! Here is a link:

http://www.pageantofsteam.org/


----------



## mcloud (May 24, 2004)

*Pageant of steam*

Hey Joe I live twenty three miles from the pageant of steam. It s a great way to spend a weekend. They have got to have something there for anybody no matter what color you like.


----------

